# sunnyside 28/11 early



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Have to get out this week to fill a 'xmas bbq order' of some fresh seafood for the weekend, so despite the crap conditions (but a good northerly) forecast im heading over to sunnyside early AM tommorrow chasing up some pinkie/snapper and squid. 
workmates will cover for me giving me a nice late start 

Anybody mad enough to join me would be most welcome of course...could be a wet 1


----------



## ScottLovig (Aug 7, 2006)

Ding ding ding the King is in.

I'm a starter Tony, provided the weather dosent get stupid or the missus difficult.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Crap, crap, crap...there'll be no snapper in me lap. 

I'm not a starter Tony and HobieBigV...but good fishin to ya both with 6kg Reds being bungs in ya scupper holes (or just filling the guts of Pam Lico the Italian chick)


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

jeez mate you are game - the weather is going to be pretty average I suspect..

if forecast was better I'd be in.... no fishing this whole week for me.


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Heya landyman .... as bad as its looking im not planning on heading out deep and with a northerly we should have some reasonable protection. I was gonna see if you wanted to head out off Chelsea on Friday after work but dosent sound like you can get out.

cheers for ya 6Kg wishes poddy, hoping scotty will give up his magic new mark :wink: and we'll both go home grinning like the madmen were gonna be taking on the stormy seas...


----------

